# How does Age of Mythology run on an Intel Mac(Book)?



## Maccie21 (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi,

I'm thinking about buying Age of Mythology for my macbook (standard model but with 2 Gig Ram). Can someone tell me how it runs on a macbook under rosetta? Before buying it I would like to be sure it won't run choppy or slow. I'm not interested in how it runs through bootcamp because I don't want to install windows. Do you guys have some tips for mac-games like AoM (building, strategy etc.) that I can run on my macbook without bootcamp? Thanks a lot!


----------



## ex2bot (Apr 24, 2007)

Civ IV is somewhat similar - turn based. Should work very well.

Civ III Enhanced (or whatever)

Star Wars Battlefront is kinda sorta similar - Intel Mac only

t


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 30, 2007)

You have to be very careful with those games. I have the Sims 2 on my MacBook (2 GHz, 1.25 GB RAM), and it's as slow as if it would be on one of the original iBooks or something...
It isn't universal, so it runs under Rosetta, which explains why it's that painfully slow. On the other hand one can see that Rosetta isn't that good after all. It shouldn't take a 2 GHz computer 10 minutes to load a game, even with an emulator and Rosetta is a good one. At least sometimes...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Apr 30, 2007)

rosetta is incredible technology, most critics have noted that it's just like nothing else in industry.

Sims 2, and most 3D games, are incredibly processor heavy.  rosetta, while very very good at what it does, cannot perform miracles.  it still has to decode every line of the games code and re-encode to x86 on the fly. 

it shouldn't run, but it does.

for games, use Windows and Boot Camp.


----------

